

How to Work with JavaScript Math Object - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-work-with-javascript-math-object/26168

======
bdfh42
Is HN the place to post a link to a beginners JavaScript post?

And - oh joy - a blocking pop up with a fiddly exit on the page as well.

